# Worldmark EV trip



## sparty (May 26, 2022)

I am planning to drive my EV from Portland Oregon to Worldmark Lake of the Ozarks (Osage Beach MO)..

Anyone have experience charging at WM Lake of the Ozarks?  I wil stay a couple days at WM before moving on to U of I Champaign/Urbana and then on to Chicago.

Here's my 4 day plan:
1) Leave Portland - Overnight  in  Burley Idaho - charge off Tesla destination chargers overnight at a Fairfield  Marriott
2) Overnight  in  Cheyenne WY - charge at car dealership or Warren AFB
3) Overnight in KC MO - stay at Westin in KC wth chargers
4) Arrive at WM Lake of the Ozarks


----------



## jrb916 (May 29, 2022)

No experience w/ an EV but just returned from WM Lake of Ozarks.  No charger onsite & google shows a charger near the lake & one in Jeff City about 40 min away.  Have a great trip.


----------



## sparty (Jun 17, 2022)

Thanks .. To help mitigate lack of charger access I am taking a tesla destination charger adapter, a NEMA 10-50R (common RV 50 amp service plug) 32A 7.6 kW charger, and last resort 120V charger


----------

